
Win32 OpenSSH version v0.0.10.0 released - nailer
https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/releases/tag/v0.0.10.0
======
nailer
Just a massive list of fixed bugs: in particular, paging utilities and history
when SSHd into a Unix box work again so this is way more usable as a daily
driver than the last release.

[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/wiki/TTY-PTY-
sup...](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/wiki/TTY-PTY-support-in-
Windows-OpenSSH) makes interesting reading.

